# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Пожалуйста помогите найти драйвера на каттер SummaCut d60

## Drabadun

Здравствуйте!
Помогите пожалуйста найти драйвера на каттер фирмы Summa 
модель SummaCut d60/u.
Облазил весь инет и в итоге нашел здесь http://www.eurosystems.lu/index.dml?...ml&sprache=eng, только они шифрованные, расширение ECD (.ecd). Взломать не получается, да и за прогу денег просят.

----------

